# Can bunnies do stairs?



## lovebunnyok (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey all

We are moving this summer to a new city (hubby is going to law school), and we are looking into places to live. There are some nice townhouses in our price range, but I am worried about Tupper and the whole stair situation. I have this fear that he will tumble down the stairs! :tears2: I don't want my baby hurt, so just curious if bunnies are good on stairs, or should we be looking at 1 level places? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 9, 2010)

Bunnies can learn to go up and down stairs. You should take the time to introduce them and teach Tupper to do them safely. 

My biggest issue is when they learn to go up when you don't want them to. Lillian recently learned to do stairs, now I have to block them off. She still managed to get up them. 

Once he can do them, it might be hard to get them to stop.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you! I have no problem if he loves the stairs. He already has full access to where we live now, and would want him to have the same freedom he has here. I guess I am just a worrying mama.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 9, 2010)

Sherry had run of the three-story house I'm in (I just rent the main floor but after numerous visits, she bonded with the guy on the top floor), she'd be up and down all the time. Some of the other buns will head to the second floor, too. 

But they won't go down the stairs from the front porch to the yard -- luckily. Otherwise they'd lose their privileges. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2010)

When we first moved to Florida we lived in a two story house. It didn't take long at all for the buns to learn how to navigate them. Going up was easy. It took them slightly longer to learn to go down. They were soon pros, though!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 9, 2010)

I have no idea if Gus had access to stairs before he came to us, but the few times I've let him out and forgot to put the baby gate up, he'll be at the top of the stairs in no time! 

Going down is a bit slower. Not sure if that's because he's unsure about navigating them, or if he just doesn't want to have to go back downstairs. 

Rue


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 9, 2010)

When I visit my parents my bunnies re-learn how to do stairs. It's funny, because they go up one at a time--they'll go up 3, then run back down. Then they go up 4, and run back down, 5, run down, until they reach the top. Usually after staying a few nights, Tony has gotten to the top of the stairs. The more adventurous the bunny, the quicker they will learn stairs. Tony used to LOVE the carpeted stairs at my parents' condo--he'd barrel down them and binky off the bottom step. Hardwood stairs aren't as fun, but are manageable.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Hardwood stairs aren't as fun, but are manageable.


If you have hardwood stairs, I highly recommend putting some carpet on the treads - for your own safety as well as the bunny's.


----------



## hln917 (Feb 9, 2010)

All my buns loves to run up the stairs and I mean RUN! Sometimes it scares me b/c of how fast they are. Baci's even fast going up and he's the one with the broken leg. For some strange reason, he always skip the second step on the top and just flies to the top landing. If the stairs are bare wood, I strongly advise on getting a runner. The first time Baci slid down those stairs,we had a runner installed right away.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol, I remember when I was about 10 years old I thought I was doing mom a favor by polishing the hardwood stairs with furniture polish. All I can say is that it was not a good outcome.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bunnies are such little smarty pants, that's funny that they all figured out how to navigate stairs. I guess it would be different if the stairs were just wood without carpet, too slippery.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 10, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *tonyshuman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hardwood stairs aren't as fun, but are manageable.
> ...


They're at my parents' house, so I don't have control over that. We usually just keep the bunnies confined in a safe, non-stair containing room when we can't watch them (ie at night).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 10, 2010)

all of ours liked to go upstairs, especially in the Summer. Would find them in the office on the air vent. No problem at all going up and down.


----------



## Cutie Bunny62 (Feb 28, 2010)

You can relax. Your bunny won't tumble down the stairs, bunnies can learn to go up and down the stairs. For instance my bunny Nicola Tesla learned to go up and down the stairs ina matter of 2 hours.No need to worry


----------

